# Fuzzy`s R33 GT-R



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Mates`s i come from germany and this is my GT-R

R33 GT-R 1995 ~77tkm
Bought Jule 2007 in London 

Mods:
TSW Thruxton 9,5x18 ET20 with 245/40 18 (for sale)
HKS Springs
NISMO front & rear Antirollbar
NISMO Gearknob
MOMO Steering Wheel (sold)
TRUST Fibre Hood
TRUST Side Skirts 
TRUST Twin Induction Kit (sold)
Tinted Windows
JUN Back Spats
New Age Fronzsplitter
EXEDY Hyper Multi Plate Clutch up to 700NM
APEXI Turbotimer
KAKIMOTO Downpipe & Catback (for sale)
GREDDY Profec A Boost Controller (sold)

Mods: 2007/2008
APEXI AVCR-R BOOST CONTROLLER 
APR Pro Headstuts (done)
APR Mainstuts (done)
APR Rodbolts (done)
BLITZ NÜR SPEC R Catback (done)
GREDDY Oilcatchtank (done)
GREDDY Downpipe (done)
NISMO Super Copermix Clutch (done)
NISMO 320 Km/h Speedometer (done)
NISMO Rod & Main Bearing (done)
NISMO Big Operation Clutch Cylinder (done)
NISMO Steel Clutch Hose (done)
TOMEI Headgasket 1.5mm (done)
TOMEI Springs Typ B (done)
TOMEI Fuelpump (done)
TOMEI Valveguides (done)
TOMEI Timing Belt (done)
TOMEI Valve Guides (done)
WÖSSNER Pistons (done)
WÖSSNER Rods (done)
KOYO Radiator
big Intercooler (done)
Oilcooler
Xenon Headlights
Headligh washer unit
ECU with Daughterboard
Modificated Head
new Bodypaint (done)
new bigger Wheels
Dashboard BJ98 with paasenger Airbag
Multiinfodisplay: (done)
- front & rear Axle and Gearbox Temp
- Boost & Temp
- Exhaust Temp 1 & 2
- Oiltemp anf Pressure
Car PC with Touchscreen

pics of the car follow

sorry for my bad english:nervous:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

some picture from the car before i bought it


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

deconstruction of the car


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

some new parts


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks good, goes well by the mods list... Like the wheels too!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks 

We have a wordplay in germany. 
"Who buys cheap buys twice"

I don`t like the wheels they are to small


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

engine is back


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I bet they look good in 19's


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

19`s are right but other wheels 
10,5x19 with 265/35 looks great, but the wheels what i want are very expensiv.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

pics of new paintbody


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

WOW, top effort there mate :thumbsup:

TT


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks i do what i can


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

engine installation


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

When is it up and running mate? 

Btw. Fuzzy's a top bloke and always ready to help..

Marc


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Impressive project, looks great so far
Damn, didn't realise how long the gearbox was on these things!


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Impressive stuff.
Keep the pictures coming..


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Great spec you have there. Wheels look great


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

I thing, more updates comes in jule


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Fuzzy

very good effort. thanks for sharing your project. i really wanna know how the car looks when it's finished.

keep us up to date

cheers


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

Update from the old pictures Part 1










































































































































































































































































































ARP Head Stuts

















ARP Main Stuts

















Blitz Nuer Spec

























Tomei Fuelpump









Tomei Springs Typ B

















Tomei Timingbelt









*Nissan N1 Ölpumpe*









*Nismo Clutchline*









*Nismo Pleul und Kurbelwellenlager*









*Nismo Tacho*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

Update from the old pictures Part 2

*Greddy Ölcatchtank*









*Greddy Frontpipe*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

Here some new pictures.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Holy toledo... that's impressive. A ground up restoration, basically. Nice!!  Can't wait for the end result. By the way, are you doing a brake upgrade too?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> Holy toledo... that's impressive. A ground up restoration, basically. Nice!!  Can't wait for the end result. By the way, are you doing a brake upgrade too?


Yes 8 piston Brembo caliper with 380mm brakedisc on the front. 

I don`t know what i do with the rear


----------



## JBaker (Aug 17, 2008)

pics dont show up on the 1st page.

very nice car, looks amazing good job.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

JBaker said:


> pics dont show up on the 1st page.
> 
> very nice car, looks amazing good job.



pics from the 1st page down look at the 2nd page 

Update from the old pictures Part 1 & 2


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

this is really impressive, i can't wait to see the finished car


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

That is impressive, down to the last detail.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

small update


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

That white nylon type material is bloody strong stuff too. 
We used to use it to cover resin block when we were Vac glueing it together to stop the plastic bag seal from splitting.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

awesome brakes, marc


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks joao

A mate ask why i put AMG brakes on a japansese car:blahblah:

I say i can buy biot for a lot of money and the the 8 pot calipers are the same brembo calipers.

Biot Monoblock Type-L Brembo 8 Pot 380mm Brake Rotor Front Brake Kit Nissan


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

arent those the same as the r35 gtr?


----------

